# Intel Gaming rig for 60 - 70 K in Hyderabad. Should be future proof for 3 years.



## Jagannadh Gosala (Oct 13, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:Gaming: Battlefield 3, Elder Scrolls Skyrim, GTA IV. For watching HD movies on my 1080p monitor and possibly on my 40" HD tv when I purchase one. Application development on both Visual Studio and Eclipse IDEs.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:Rs. 60,000/- (+- 5k).

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Not now but may be after a year or two.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows 7 ultimate 64 bit. Windows 8 when it is available.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:1 TB.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:Having a 1080p monitor. Samsung 22" 370H.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Mouse and keyboard, Speakers, Monitor.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:Maximum in a month. If decided I will buy earlier like in a week.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:I have built a desktop before.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Hyderabad. Will buy wherever it is cheap. Open to buying online.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:Currently I am looking at i5 3570K, ASRock z77 extreme 4, and hd 7870 gpu. Open to all kinds of suggestions. Primary concern is my system should be future proofed for at least 3 years. Also please quote prices along with suggestions if available so that I can bargain with local dealers. I currently reside at Hyderabad and I can buy components at CTC hyderabad.

P.S:- Please suggest a UPS also (exclude it from budget).


----------



## Jagannadh Gosala (Oct 15, 2012)

100 views but 0 replies.. Please guys help me out..


----------



## acewin (Oct 15, 2012)

need some time will do a post 

windows 8 is available for pre-order

ASUS ASUS P8Z77-VLX Motherboard vs ASUS P8Z77-M PRO Motherboard vs ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 Motherboard vs ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Motherboard: Compare Motherboards: Flipkart.com

for gfx card HIS or Sapphire
*www.flipkart.com/graphics-cards/co...U7GDZ327GZJ,GRCD9N9PE3YCK7F9,GRCD9N9PUYFSN4MG

UPS 
*bwindia.net/catalog/ups-n-invertor...s/ups/ups-apc-1000va-br1000g-autoshutdown-sof
*techshop.in/store/product_info.php?cPath=320_253&products_id=7801


----------



## Jagannadh Gosala (Oct 15, 2012)

^^^ thank you.. can you also suggest for what price I can get those components from local shops.. it is so that I can bargain well


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 15, 2012)

Hai,

I am Sunil from Yusufguda Check Post,Hyderabad. In May,2012 I bought a Gaming Rig by the *following configuration* from Arun Computers,CTC,Secunderabad.Ask for Mr.Raghu, he will give the same price which he gave me.

INTEL CORE i5 3570k – 14800
ASROCK Z77 EXREME4 – 9500
ASUS DRW-24B3ST DVD-RW – 1000
CORSAIR VENGEANCE 8GB DDR3 1600MHZ – 3200
CORSAIR GS 600 – 4000
CORSAIR 400R CABINET – 3950
SAPPHIRE 7850 2GB DDR5 – 15750
COOLER MASTER 2 RED LED FANS – 950
COOLER MASTER HYPER 212 EVO - 2250
WESTERN DIGITAL 1TB CAVIAR BLACK SATA III HDD - 6800

TOTAL-62200

Also APC 800VA is available for 3500 at Arun Computers.

You can call *Mr.Raghu @ 9849457428*. He will be available from 11am to 8pm(Mon-Sat).


----------



## Jagannadh Gosala (Oct 15, 2012)

^^^ Thanks a lot bavusani . I will sure contact him. Do you think that the prices might have dropped a bit considering you bought the rig 4 months ago?


----------



## acewin (Oct 15, 2012)

there are quiet a few sites where you can check the prices
flipkart
deltapage
primeabgb
smcinternational.in
techshop.in
theitware


----------



## Jagannadh Gosala (Oct 16, 2012)

thank you acewin . I will check those sites.. I have already checked flipkart, goods are a bit overpriced there.


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 16, 2012)

^^ true that PC components are overpriced at flipkart and you should not take them as a reference in most of the cases. But you can check other sites that acewin has mentioned. You will get moderate pricing on most of those sites which will give an idea abt how much you can bargain.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 16, 2012)

Actually prices have not increased or decreased because of dollar to rupee scenario. When I bought in May,2012 prices were stagnant but some components u get very cheap like ASROCK Z77 EXREME4 –9500; CORSAIR GS 600 –4000; CORSAIR 400R CABINET –3950.You search anywhere in the market online as well as CTC you will not find these above mentioned prices. Even Microsoft X6 Sidewinder KeyBoard I got for 1900INR & CORSAIR 400R cabinet for 3950INR where as KB & Cabinet market price is 4000 & 4500 or more because Arun Computers are the Direct-Retailers of CORSAIR. Before I used to go to Bhumika Peripherals,Swetha Computers & PL Computers. All of them charge at least 300INR more than Arun Computers. Some even more. One of my cousins friend(Nizampet Road) went to buy AMD based Rig in April,2012, he got all components at least a 300INR higher and they gave him a el cheapo SMPS saying it is a Server grade SMPS. He was very happy initially but his SMPS went kaput in June took with it CPU,MB & GPU. All are dead because of 1 Server SMPS. You can do good cable management with Corsair 400R cabby and if it comes with a transparent side window it would be even nice but it doesn't. From may onwards I have played every PC-game released till now & my Rig is going awesomely well. Do place 2 CM 120mm fans in the upper part of the cabby as they run at 2500RPM which you can see in the Asrock bios.


----------



## Jagannadh Gosala (Oct 17, 2012)

^^^ Is it necessary to buy a custom cooler and extra fans even if I dont OC my rig? I dont plan on OCing right away. Will wait for 1 or 2 years then when the games demand it I will OC.


----------



## Jagannadh Gosala (Oct 22, 2012)

Actually I have changed my mind and run my entire system OCed from the onset. I will buy CM hyper 212 evo and other fans. Thank you.

I am currently stuck between ASRock Z77 Exterem4 and Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H. Which one do you suggest?

If I buy a DDR3 2133 mhz ram will my i5 3570k support it? because ivy bridge processors support only upto 1600 mhz right?


----------



## Jagannadh Gosala (Oct 25, 2012)

^bump^


----------



## acewin (Oct 27, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/151169-70-75k-gaming-rig-build-continued.html
have a look at the above thread


acewin said:


> Intel 3570K14500
> Motherboard11000RAM - Gskill 8 GB Ram chip3200HDD1TB(~4500) or 2TB (~6000)cabinet corsair carbide 400R500039700corsair/seasonic PSU500044700sapphire HD7870~18000CPU cooler - Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jagannadh Gosala (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi guys.. long time since I posted here.. Yesterday went to Arun Computers CTC hyderabad and got the below quote

ProductPricei5 3570k14,000ASRock Z77 Extreme 410,200Corsair Vengence 8GB (2*4) 1600 CL92,900WD Cavier Black 1 TB5,750Sapphire 7950 Vaporx22,500Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo2,200Corsair 400R Cabinet4,600Corsair GS 600 SMPS4,600

What do you think about the above price? Can I get it any cheaper?


----------



## Myth (Nov 25, 2012)

22k for the gpu would be good. 
In any case, prices look fine. 
I think gskill ought to be better for OCing instead of vengeance.


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 25, 2012)

Jagannadh Gosala said:


> Hi guys.. long time since I posted here.. Yesterday went to Arun Computers CTC hyderabad and got the below quote
> 
> ProductPricei5 3570k14,000ASRock Z77 Extreme 410,200Corsair Vengence 8GB (2*4) 1600 CL92,900WD Cavier Black 1 TB5,750Sapphire 7950 Vaporx22,500Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo2,200Corsair 400R Cabinet4,600Corsair GS 600 SMPS4,600
> 
> What do you think about the above price? Can I get it any cheaper?



The prices are good.Is the wd caviar black available elsewhere for that price?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 25, 2012)

I have purchased from arun computers 6 months back (AMD fx ) .The price is very reasonable there.Try to negotiate as much.
I don't have idea of config .Hope it helps.


----------



## Jagannadh Gosala (Nov 25, 2012)

@Myth thanks.. I know I have asked for GSkill RipjawsX but every shop in CTC said that GSkill is out of stock and they will not be getting it any time soon.. therefore went for vengance instead.. do you know any reason for this shortage of GSkill? and do you think I can still negotiate the prices further down?

@rock2702 yeah.. at computer bazar, CTC, hyderabad. I dont know any other place. but flipkart is selling it for 6k.

@gopi_vbboy thanks.. may I know from whom you have purchased? I mean the person who sold you components..


----------



## Myth (Nov 25, 2012)

Not buying online ?
Prices depend on your negotiation skills. 22k for gpu (local prices in kolkata) was just for reference.


----------



## funskar (Nov 26, 2012)

Jagannadh Gosala said:


> Hi guys.. long time since I posted here.. Yesterday went to Arun Computers CTC hyderabad and got the below quote
> 
> ProductPricei5 3570k14,000ASRock Z77 Extreme 410,200Corsair Vengence 8GB (2*4) 1600 CL92,900WD Cavier Black 1 TB5,750Sapphire 7950 Vaporx22,500Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo2,200Corsair 400R Cabinet4,600Corsair GS 600 SMPS4,600
> 
> What do you think about the above price? Can I get it any cheaper?



Don't buy asrock..
get gigabyte g1 sniper


----------



## Jagannadh Gosala (Nov 26, 2012)

@Myth So you think I can negotiate even more? I am particularly not happy about Cabinet, SMPS and HDD prices.

@funskar Any reason to avoid ASRock? how about gigabyte z77x-ud3h?


----------



## _AkasH_ (Nov 26, 2012)

Buy Gigabyte, it's a good board. ASRock boards don't have the best quality components. Something about their capacitors and MOSFET blah blah blah. I don't understand electronics at that level.


----------



## Jagannadh Gosala (Nov 28, 2012)

Finally.. bought my components from Arun Computers CTC . Total cost Rs. 74,300.


ComponentPricei5 3570k13,950Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H12,350Corsair Vengance 2 X 4 GB2,900WD Cavier Black 1TB5,950Saphire 7950 VaporX22,500Corsair 400R4,600Corsair GS 6004,600Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo2,250APC Back-UPS 1100kv5,200

I bought Samsung S22B370H hdmi monitor 2 months back for Rs. 8,800.

 So.. what do you guys think?


----------



## Myth (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats. Great config.
And pics please


----------



## Jagannadh Gosala (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks Myth.. if not for the forum member's advice I would not have bought this great rig. Thanks again for all the forum members and the forum itself

Will post pics in a day or two


----------



## _AkasH_ (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks awesome. Congrats.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 30, 2012)

Really Great config. Congrats Jagannadh for your new Gaming Goliath.


----------



## Jagannadh Gosala (Dec 2, 2012)

Here are the photos.. these are not much sorry.. and this is my cell cam


----------



## Jagannadh Gosala (Dec 3, 2012)

Here are some more.. please dont mind the clarity..


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Dec 3, 2012)

@ OP looks awesome...congratulations...

can I know the name of the guy in Arun computers, who helped you with your pc?


----------



## Jagannadh Gosala (Dec 4, 2012)

You can contact Mr.Raghu as bavusani suggested earlier.. or you can contact Mr.Mujeeb @ 9866206183.


----------



## luv_u_shark (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey jagannadh congrats for ur new gaming pc. im from hyd nd would like to know howz ur pc goin as would like to build 1 rig for myself and wld be goin to arun computers. I would be thankful if u wld help clear as y u opted for gigabyte instead of asrock and vengance ram is good gskill  ripjaw. I have planned very similar config so plz do help me.

thnks
subbu


----------



## Jagannadh Gosala (Dec 16, 2012)

^^ My rig is awesome.. particularly the graphic card beats 7970 when overclocked. The tricky part is overclocking i5 3570k.. becoming unstable and high temps after 4.5 ghz. dont know why. may be I dont know how to overclock it properly. In anandtech there is an article written about IB OCing and it says if you undervolt it and then overclock it will be stable. I dont know.. did not try it. Just increased the multiplier thats all. As for Gigabyte mobo its just 2k more than asrock extreme 4 and gigabyte is tried and tested brand thats all. GSkill is not available anywhere in hyd when I bought my rig so went for corsair. Hope this helps.

Find my 3DMark 11 benchmark results here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/165241-radeon-hd-7950-overkill-1080p-gaming.html#post1803335


----------

